# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در Delphi > مقالات مرتبط با Delphi/Win32 > مقاله: اتصال به پایگاه داده SQL Server در دلفی

## babak_delphi

در یک سایت دیدم نحوه اتصال به پایگاه داده SQL Server در دلفی را توضیح داده بود
اون رو اینجا قرار میدم تا کسانی که لازم دارند استفاده کنند

اتصال پایگاه داده از نوع SQL Server در دلفی با استفاده از فناوری ADO شرکت Microsoft همانند اتصال پایگاه داده Access است، با چند تفاوت که به آنها اشاره می شود. دقت شود که ابتدا باید نرم افزار SQL Server نصب شده و در حال اجرا باشد.
دلفی را باز کرده و یک پروژه Application ایجاد می کنیم. از پانل ADO یک جزء ساخت ADOConnection و یک ADOTable روی فرم می گذاریم. از قسمت Data Access یک DataSource و از قسمت Data Control یک DBGrid روی فرم قرار می دهیم. روی ADOConnection دو بار کلیک کرده و Build را انتخاب می کنیم:


در صفحه DataLink Properties گزینه Microsoft OLE DB Provider for SQL Server را انتخاب می کنیم.


دکمه Next را کلیک می کنیم و در صفحه بعد سه قسمت به صورت 1، 2 و 3 وجود دارد: در گزینه 2 دو حالت وجود دارد که اگر در هنگام نصب SQL Server وارد شدن به DB را به صورت Use Windows NT Integrated Sequrity (حالت پیش فرض) انتخاب کرده باشیم، این گزینه را انتخاب می کنیم. و گرنه گزینه دوم را انتخاب کرده و Uesrname و Password را که برای وارد شدن به پایگاه داده تعریف کرده ایم وارد می کنیم.



در گزینه 3 از منوی کشویی نام پایگاه داده مورد نظر را انتخاب کرده OK را کلیک می کنیم. اکنون خاصیت Login Prompt جزء ساخت ADOConnection را False کرده و خاصیت Connected آنرا True می کنیم. خاصیت Connection جزءساخت ADOTable را به ADOConnection1 تنظیم کرده و از خاصیت TableName آن نام جدول مورد نظر خود را انتخاب کرده و خاصیت Active آنرا True می کنیم. روی DataSource هم کلیک کرده و خاصیت DataSet آنرا روی ADOTable مورد نظر تنظیم می کنیم. اکنون اگر روی DBGrid کلیک کرده و خاصیت DataSource آن را به DataSource مورد نظر مقدار دهی کنیم، اطلاعات جدول مورد نظر را مشاهده خواهیم کرد.


آدرس اصلی مقاله : http://www.aachp.ir/post.aspx?no=94

----------

